# Should you BD on O day?



## handsandfeet (Oct 27, 2007)

Is it worth it to BD on the day of O, or is it too late by then? I'm sure it can't hurt, but has anyone gotten pg by only BDing on O day? I might have missed my chance to do it in advance...







:


----------



## fantesia28 (Jun 20, 2006)

You can definitely get pregnant on the day of O!!







Actually I conceived my DS by having sex on the same day as ovulation... I know this because it was the ONLY time that month that we DTD.









I say go for it!! Good Luck


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes, you are supposed to BD as close to o day as possible including the day of. This is because the egg can live up to 24 hours from the time it is released. Sometimes it is reccomended to BD the day after too, just for good measure.


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

From what I understand, having intercourse *only* on the day of O may be too late, as it is better to have sperm already waiting on the release of an egg.

Bd'g on O day in addition to previous days could not hurt and could , in my eyes, only help improve your chances


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Shouldn't it always be "worth it" to BD?








Totally kidding of course, but yes, BD on O day to increase your chances. Definitely don't rely on JUST that day, but it could be the day you conceive if conditions are right!


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

hey, I say it can't hurt your chances of conceiving.


----------



## handsandfeet (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks you guys -- you're right, it can't hurt! I was just far from being in the mood and if it was a waste of time I would have rather just gone to bed! But we dtd just in case. And it's always fun once you get started... I'll let you know in a couple of weeks if it worked!


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chimpmandee* 
Shouldn't it always be "worth it" to BD









now that is the right attitude!! in all this baby making craziness we can get into ,this is one of the most important things to remember!!!

everyone go play kissy on your DP!!


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

It's great timing to conceive a boy.


----------

